# Leucs gender??



## blauw (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey so I was wondering if anyone had an opinion on the gender of my leucs...I know for sure there is one male. He has been calling for over a month now, but I never can get him to call when I'm by the tank. Sorry if pics are blurry or not the best. took them with my phone. Click on frog 1 and 2 pics to make them not stretched out.

Frog 1

















Frog 2

















Frog 3


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Need better pictures. 
Get some closer up from the side & some top down views.

Some pretty awesome patterns tho!


----------



## blauw (Dec 27, 2012)

Gamble said:


> Need better pictures.
> Get some closer up from the side & some top down views.
> 
> Some pretty awesome patterns tho!


Hope these are better..
Frog 1









Frog 2









Frog 3


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

It still might be too early to tell but my guess is ... 
Frog 1&2= Female
Frog 3 = Male
(This picture not much more helpful )


----------



## blauw (Dec 27, 2012)

Gamble said:


> It still might be too early to tell but my guess is ...
> Frog 1&2= Female
> Frog 3 = Male
> (This picture not much more helpful )


Well thanks for your input. I'll just have to keep tabs on them and watch for any changes that may better tell me what their genders are.


----------



## Joesfiddy (Sep 4, 2012)

My guess is frog 3 is male.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

I can't stop looking at their patterns long enough to sex them...Amazing!

How old are these frogs?


----------



## blauw (Dec 27, 2012)

jdooley195 said:


> I can't stop looking at their patterns long enough to sex them...Amazing!
> 
> How old are these frogs?


I've had these frogs for 8 months. I dont know their exact age but I would have to say around the 11 month stage.


----------



## blauw (Dec 27, 2012)

For those who are looking at my frogs and trying to figure out what the sex is of each. I do know that frog 1 is male, caught him calling earlier.


----------



## blauw (Dec 27, 2012)

I know Frog 1 is a male. Witnessed him calling today. Also I saw frog 2 put "her" foot on the males back after he called a few times so I'm hoping that she is getting ready to breed.


----------

